# Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2009)

Werbung 

*PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt's nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen. 

Zum einen wird jeden Monat Gerät oder Zubehör der Marken, die Pure Fishing verkauft, unter neuangemeldeten Mitgliedern verlost. 

Also von den Marken Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand. 

Zum anderen wurden auch die „Altmember" nicht von Pure Fishing vergessen - die müssen aber was dafür tun )) 

Und zwar hier:
*
Schreibt uns einfach mal, auf was ihr euch jetzt am Anfang der Saison am meisten freut am Wasser... *


*Der Gewinn Februar​*
*1132784 Mitchell GiTa​*







Die GiTa ist eine speziell ausgestattete Rollen-Serie für das Pilk- und Spinnfischen im Salzwasser. Durch die salzwasserresistente Lackierung ist die Rolle perfekt gegen äußere Einflüsse geschützt. Die drei Modelle sind mit 4 verkapselten HPCR* Kugellagern ausgestattet, die für einen traumhaften Lauf sorgen. Instant-Anti-Reverse Rücklaufsperr-System (IAR), extrem feinfühliges Multidisk-Frontbremsensystem, großes Antidrall-Schnurlaufröllchen, Metallspule, Kunststoff-Ersatzspule und ein kraftvoll übersetztes Getriebe machen diese Rollen-Serie auch für den kleineren Geldbeutel interessant!

VP: 94,90€


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich im Frühjahr am Wasser über

-die ersten wärmeren Tage
-die vermehrten bisse und Fische beim angeln
- mein neues Friedfischfutter auszutesten
- Entenkücken
- die ersten grünen Blätter an den Bäumen
- auf meine Angelkummpels
- die ersten angelveranstaltungen
- auf die Heringe,die in Wurfweite kommen
-auf ´die Stinte, die in Wurfweite kommnen

und natürlich auf`s ANGELN selbst



gruß
stefan#h


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freu mich..

..auf wärmere Tage.
..kurze Hosen und Tshirts.
..spazieren gehen an warmen Abenden.
..auf die warme Sonne.
..schöne Farben im Frühling
..angeln zu gehen.
..dass meine Finger nicht mehr frieren.
..die ersten Barsche.


----------



## stanleyclan (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich im Frühjahr auf,

wärmere Tage als jetzt
die ersten Forellen dieses Jahr
angeln auch mal abends, denn sonst ist es immer so schnell dunkel....


----------



## oZee (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Aaaaalso,

als allererstes fällt mir hier mein Angelschein an, dessen Inhaber ich wohl hoffentlich in genau einem Monat bin. Ganz besonders natürlich freue ich mich mit Freunden gemütlich bei einem Bier am Lagerfeuer zu fischen, um evtl den ein oder anderen Fisch beim Spinn- oder Ansitzangeln verhaften zu können. Denn genau das soll Angeln für mich sein: Ein idyllisches Gewässer, am besten in grüner Natur, um hier, natürlich auch mal alleine in aller Ruhe schöne Stunden zu genießen. Sei es verschiedene Tiere zu beobachten, oder einfach, dem Schilf in den Wogen des Windes zuzuschaun, oder den ganzen Streß eines Arbeitstages quasi mit weitem Ausholen beim ersten Wurf am Gewässer einfach "wegzuwerfen".Oder eben auch einmal aktiv ganze Fußkilometer mit der Spinnrute zurückzulegen. 

Allzu schön stelle ich es mir natürlich vor mit einem Blinzeln von den ersten Sonnenstrahlen an einem Tag geweckt zu werden - den Blick auf die sich in diesem moment zuckende Rutenspitze gerichtet, und - FISCH!!!! Der erste dieses Jahr - und damit auch meines Lebens!

Ja - darauf freue ich mich!

Grüße


----------



## Tom78 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich wieder auf den Frühling:


Wärmeres Wetter
Vorfreude auf die Bisse die kommen
Spass am Angeln und entspannen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

wie jedes Frühjahr freue ich mich darauf, die Spinncombo ein paar Wochen einzumotten und meiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung, dem Allroundern zu fröhnen.
Wurm drauf und der Dinge harren, gibts was Schöneres?


----------



## Christian K. (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Am meisten darauf an der Frischen Luft zu sein das Wasser und die Natur zu beobachten und natürlich auch den einen oder anderen Fisch zu überlisten


----------



## Case (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Am meißten freut mich, dass endlich die Zeit der kalten Füße vorbei ist.

Das Balzen der Wasservögel,
mit dem Boot übern See treiben lassen,

Und aufs Aalangeln, dass ich dieses Jahr intensiver betreiben werde.

Case


----------



## Siff-Cop (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Hallo Boardies

Also mich freut, das es endlich wieder auf/an’s Wasser geht, man endlich wieder stundenlang vor die Tür kommt und sein neues Equipment ausführen kann, welches man sich stundenlang unterm Weihnachtsbaum angesehen hat. Und beim ersten mal im neuen Jahr spüre ich immer diese riesige Vorfreude in mir hoch kochen , ich bin dann innerlich immer total Aufgeregt bis der Köder im Wasser ist. Der Fang eines Fisches ist mir dann gar nicht so wichtig.. 
Etwas später dann im Jahr freut es mich immer wieder zu beobachten wie der Winter dem Frühling weicht, herrlich!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boot (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich über die 1 Frühlings Blumen,
die ersten warmen Tage,
die ersten  Vogelküken, 
die ersten Blätter an den Pflanzen,
und natürlich auf das Angeln,

die Natur zu beobachten wie sie langsam Erwacht.


----------



## angler1996 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

auf's Angeln!
Gruß A.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Hey!

Das sind die Dinge, auf die ich mich am meisten in der kommenden Saison freue:

- Meine Wobbler ausprobieren, die ich im Winter gebastelt habe (noch bastel)
- Mich mit meinem Freund zum Angeln treffen
- Endlich mal wieder die warten Temperaturen genießen
- Hoffentlich ein paar Fische fangen|kopfkrat


----------



## JonasH (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Worauf ich mich freue...

- endlich mal wieder mit normaler Körpertemperatur nach Hause zu kommen.
- auf die Fische, die demnächst wieder mit mehr Elan den Haken schnappen.
- das neue Tackle zu testen.
- und darauf vorher in den Schuppen zu gehen, die Spinnrute für den Hecht ins "Bett" zu legen und dann die Feederrute klar zu machen.
- auch ohne Fisch die ersten Sonnenstrahlen des Frühlings zu genießen und der Natur dabei zuzuschauen wie auch sie langsam den Winter abschüttelt.


----------



## Slipknot1 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich auf:

- Fische die aktiver bei der Sache sind.
- Plusgrade
- Nachtangeln
- Nichtvereisteangel


----------



## ritschwumm (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich nicht nur ....

mir juckt es in den Fingern .... 
die erste dicke Barbe 2009 steht noch aus ...
Aber morgen geht es wieder raus ...vielleicht ist es dann schon so weit |supergri

gruß ritschwumm


----------



## Sigma (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

im ganz frühen Frühjahr freu ich mich zuerst auf meine neue Marke  
Dann freu ich mich aufs Geräte durchgehen und auf den ersten Einkauf zum Zubehöraufstocken, dann auf die ersten Forellenseeforellen, dann auf die ersten Kanalheringe, dann aber auch auf die ersten Aale und immer dabei, die Freude über das Erwachen der Natur. Tight Lines für 2009 !


----------



## Achim K. (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Hallo,

das ist jetzt mal garnicht so schwer.... ;o)


Ich freu mich zunächstmal auf eine eisfreie Zeit
wärmende Sonnestrahlen
das Grau in Grau weicht den Farben des Frühlings
Die über den Winter neu angeschaffte Sachen testen
neue Methoden die man gelesen hat tu testen
Fische zu beobachten
Luftblassen die aus dem Wasser aufsteigen
den ersten Drill im Morgen, oder Abendrot
angenehme Angelnächte
in einer netten Runde gemütlich draussen zu siten
Gerüche die der Jahreszeitwechsel mit sich bringt
sich richtg entspannen zu können
sich rollende Karpfen
Barschschwärme die vorbei ziehen
und natürlich angeln, angeln und angeln


----------



## celler (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Na ihr glaubt garnicht auf was ich mich alles freue .

Worauf ich mich freue: 
-die schönen tage auf den Kuttern,bei sonnenschein natürlich
-endlich mal wieder nen schönen nachtangeln Ansitz starten, mit gemütlichem beisammensitze am Teich inkl Grillen und dem ein oder andere bierchen in gemütlicher Runde
-das Angeln bei Sonnenaufgang und Untergang,gibt doch nicht schöneres.
-will mir dieses jahr das erste mal ein Kleinboot ausleihen und dann evt mit meiner freundin an die schönen Angelplätze auf der Ostsee schippern.

GHlg Matze


----------



## Hackersepp (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich im Februar auf:

-  den ersten Fisch des JAhres 2009

-  den Frühling und die Farbenpracht der erwachenden Natur

-  letzte Wintereinbrüche

-  das Zucken der Feederspitze, da in der Schonzeit nur die Friedfische beangelt werden

-  auf beissfreudige Aiteln, die sich alles vor der LAichzeit einverleiben

-  die gemeinsamen Stunden am Wasser!


----------



## Zanderhunter01 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich auf die Frühlingsluft,
T-shirt Wetter,
auf das herrliche Glitzern des Wassers wenn die Sonne scheint,
aufs Spazierengehen und Erkundschaften des Wassers nach Angelstellen,
auf wunderbare Bisse+ Adrenalinaustoss,
auf den Vogelgesang am Wasser,
die warmen Sonnenstrahlen
und die Nachtschichten.


----------



## hecq (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Freue mich auf "Aalige" Sommernächte!


----------



## zander xxl (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

*Aufs ! Angeln, Fischen und überhaupt am Wasser sein.#h*​


----------



## Master Hecht (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

ich freue mich auf:
- wärmeres wetter
- sommer/zelten

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## flynoob (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

meine freude gilt den insekten,

da es schön anzuschauen is wenn die Maifliege (aber auch kleinere fliegen) sich aufs  
Wasser setzen, und man beobachtet wie die forellen nach ihnen steigen, finde es gibt nichts schöneres


----------



## GreenMonsta (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Hallo zusammen 

_Ich freue mich auf :

- Wärmeres Wetter
- Ende der Forellenschonzeit
- Nachtangeln (Ohne kalte Füße)
- Schöne Sommertage am See
- Jerkrute testen (Leider erst ab dem 1. Mai)
- Feederrute testen (Wenn das Eis verschwindet)
- Schöne Angelnächte mit dem Boot auf dem See
- Meine im Winter gelernten Angeltricks in die Tat umsetzen 
- Neue Montagen testen,und auf gute Fänge hoffen
- Neue Futtersorten ausprobieren
- Die ersten eigene Boilies rollen und fischen
- Mal beim Pure Fishing Gewinnspiel zu gewinnen 


Könnte hier noch weiter schreiben aber ich lasse es mal ^^

lg,Ben
_


----------



## forelle03 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich speziel auf den Wonnemonat Mai da nun alles grün wird, die Fische agiler und die Schonzeiten für die meisten Fischarten zu Ende sind. Aber ich kann es kaum erwarten mit einigen ABlern auf die Membertour 2009 zugehen.


----------



## aal60 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich bin wie mein Vorschreiber der  Meinung, das es bei besserem Wetter auch wieder (mit Ihm) raus geht. 
Und freue mich auf gemeinschaftliche Erlebnisstunden am Wasser
mit meinen Freunden.

Und das Eis taut langsam.


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Moin Moin ,
am meisten freu ich mich auf den Mai . Dann fängt für mich die Saison erst richtig an weil dann " der Marlin des kleinen Mannes " auch Hornhecht genannt wieder an der Küste ist :vik:. Die liefern an der leichen Spinnrute oder an der Fliegenruten einen klasse Kampf und schmecken supie . Kleiner Nebenerfekt : je mehr Hornis an der Küste sind um so stärker blüht auch der Raps der das ganze Land in Gelb hüllt und auch noch so schön duftet :vik::vik::vik::vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## psycomico (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich:
-jetzt auch nachts angeln zu dürfen |rolleyes
-und hoffentlich ein Fischreicheres Jahr 2009 zu verleben

Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## ace866 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

ich freue mich darauf meinen ersten salmoniden mit meiner ersten fiegenrute (hab ich im winter bei ebay ersteigert) zu überlisten.
bei sonnenschein das erste mal mit wathose und handkescher im wasser zustehen und das angeln neu zu erleben, und zu lächeln wenn sich meine frau die auch angelt sich in ihrer eigenen schur wieder so verheddert das ich sie rausschneiden muss (hatten wir lezten sommer.
auf die erwachende natur und erholung pur



euer frank


----------



## Schleie07 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

hi,
darauf freue ich mich am meisten:
- schöne Aalnächte
- mit freunden "wobblern" gehen
- Nachtanglen
- meinen ersten versuch boillies herzustellen
- warme Tage
- Biss beim angeln
- survivor mit freunden spielen...
- erfolg beim angeln
- mir die feederrute auf der Anja zu kaufen (messe) 
MFG Lars


----------



## Charlie1983 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich freue mich darauf, wenn ich dieses Jahr zum ersten mal mit meinem neuen Boot aufs Wasser kann. 

Und dann vom Boot aus Angeln |wavey:
Charlie


----------



## leopard_afrika (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

ich freue mich auf:
zurückgehendes eis,
sprießendes grün,
vogelgezwitscher, 
mehr bewegungsfreiheit beim angeln, da die klamotten nicht mehr so behindern, 
die getränke gefrieren nicht mehr
und die frauen unterscheiden sich wieder von pelztieren


----------



## ZanderKalle (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich auf einen schön gepflegten Ansitz mit vielen Boardies , wo man nicht gleich die ganze Camping-Ausrüstung mitschleppen muss#6


----------



## Thecatfisch (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich darauf wieder ein paar Tolle Stunden am Wasser zu verbringen,das hoffentlich schnellst möglich wieder befischbar ist.Weg mit dem Winter und her mit dem Frühlinglusgrade,milde Karpfenangel-sessionen und,und,und.....
Na klar war der Winter klasse,aber nu kann langsam mal der Frühling anrücken


----------



## hoizwurm (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

ich freue mich auf :
- endlich wieder angeln zu dürfen und nicht nur das eis anschauen zu müssen
- das erste mal mein im winter gekauftes zubehör testen
- den ersten fisch zu fangen 
- die natur wieder genießen zu können ohne zu frieren
- Vogelgezwitscher


----------



## Andreas-SBK (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich jedes Frühjahr auf die überraschungen am Wasser (Fische die hoffentlich auch mal bei mir anbeißen)


----------



## Willi90 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich besonderst auf die Eöffnung unserrer Forellenflüsse, und auf die warmen Sommertage für den warmen Karpfen #6

Viel glück allen hier bei der Verlosung|supergri


----------



## troutbumdiaries (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

ich freu mich auf meinen schwedenurlaub wo ich 7 tage ganz allein meiner passion widmen kann
auf die jährliche instandsetzung meines bootes am ossiacher see, wo dann gleich nach dem in see stehen eine obligatorische runde geschleppt wird und die vorfreude aufs angeln ein ende hat


----------



## Krabbenfänger (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich besonders aufs Nachtangeln am Kanal.
-Auf 25 Grad Nachttemperaturen.
-Das die Karpfen wieder beissen.
-Den Grill wieder aus dem Winterschlaf zu holen.
-Sogar auf die erste Wollhandkrabbe die ich mal probieren will ob sie schmeckt.


----------



## beckslave (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich auf..
- die ersten Fische die an meiner Rute zappeln werden
- das Ausprobieren meiner neuen Angelaususrüstung
- laue Sommernächte mit viel Fisch
- schwere, herausvordernde Drills
- die wunderschöne Natur am Wasser
mfg
andie


----------



## totti25 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

HALLO,
ich freue mich auf meine neue neckar karte bald wird mider wärmer dann hol ich mir urlaub und verschwinde aus den blickwinkel und gehe mit meine beste freundin(die rute)unterwegs.
blad darfman auch wider forellen angeln und der abendessen ist gesichert(offentlich).
wenn das wetter mitspielt kommen auch bald die kurze hosen und die karpfenrute raus.
ein petri heil an alle und viele krumme ruten|wavey:


----------



## *Martin (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Längere Tage und damit mehr *LICHT*, 
Stille Momente am Wasser,
und natürlich:
Wieder die ersten Zupfer am Köder.


----------



## Nightstalker (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freu mich auf (hoffentlich) viele Barsche. Ausserdem dauert es, wenn es endlich Frühling wird nicht mehr solange, bis ich endlich wieder nach Schweden fahre...


----------



## nick noize (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freu` mich: 

- auf einen eisfreien Baggersee
- das Ende der Raubfischschonzeit 
- und dass das Leben am See wieder beginnt


----------



## Hom3r (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

ich freue mich auf :
Gutes Wetter
Große Fische *dürfen auch ruhig etwas kleiner sein ;-)*
Die Holzfällerscheibe auf dem Grillrost und das kühle Bier in der Hand
Das Klingeln vom Glöckchen in der Nacht 
Wochenenden ohne Kindergeschrei *löl*
auf das nachhause kommen und das warten bis zum nächsten Angelausflug 

Ich Wünsche Allen AB´lern ein Erfolgreiches Angeljahr 2009


----------



## amigomorto (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich wieder auf den Frühling:


Wärmeres Wetter
Forellenangeln mit der kurzen Spinnrute
Angeln und Grillen am See
Mit Freunden wieder was unternehmen
die Ruhe am Wasser geniessen
Spass am Angeln und entspannen
und zu guter letzt weil meine Freundin jetzt auch den Fischereischein macht und dann hoffentlich (wenn Sie die Prüfung besteht) auch selber Angeln darf.
Viele Grüße, Chris


----------



## TOVO (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Habe dieses Jahr eine Karte für einen See mit super Schleienbestand. Ihnen bald auf die Schuppen zu rücken,darauf freue ich mich am meisten. Jeder Biss ein Angelkrimi!!!:vik:

                                                   Gruß TOVO


----------



## bellobuescher (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

tja,wo fang ich an?? noch ist raubfisch (hecht)saison bald wird es wärmer und karpfen und schleie kommen in fahrt,noch etwas später und man kann abends länger (ohne frostbeulen)am wasser sitzen alles geht halt wieder von vorne los


----------



## Rischy (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Na, dann will ich auch mal:

- ich freue mich riesig auf wärmeres Wetter
- auf viele Stunden am Wasser
- ein hoffentlich Fischreiches Jahr
- viel Ruhe und Erhohlung am Wasser
- endlich mal wieder den Grill anzuschmeißen 
  (und nicht immer nur den Elektrogrill auf dem Balkon)

Gruß Rischy


----------



## frogile (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freu mich am meisten darauf, nicht mehr beim angeln zu erfrieren.
Und darauf meine neue Hechtrute (Jenzi Mitsuki) zu testen.


----------



## wilobe (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich auf:
am Wasser sitzen, durch die Sonne Energie auftanken u. das schönste Hobby der Welt ausüben "Angeln"

www.monsterdorsch.de.vu


----------



## Waldviertlerklaus (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich vor allem schon auf den 16.03., dann geht die Forellensaison los und auch die ersten Karpfen werden bald wieder beißen.


----------



## zesch (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

ich freu mich auf die erste Ü 55 Forelle aus dem Bach !

+ das die Tage wieder länger werden


----------



## Sascha1806 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich auf die ersten warmen Sonnenstrahlen, endlich das Angelgerät zum Einsatz zu bringen, mit meinen Angelkollegen tolle Angeltage zu verbringen und natürlich in der Hoffnung dieses Jahr einen noch größeren Hecht zu fangen wie letztes.
Aber nicht zu vergessen draußen in der Natur am Wasser zu sein und den Tag zu genießen.


----------



## carphunter667 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich auf...    :vik:

...wärmeres Wetter
...die schöne Natur
...meine eigen Boilies testen
...meinen neuen Rutensatz ausprobieren
...ruhe und erhohlung
...einen schönen Fisch.

mfg carphunter667     |wavey:  :m


----------



## silurius (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Hallo, ich freu mich drauf,meine Neue Rute am Wasser zu Testen.Habe eine Mitchell Aliance Catfish Geschenkt bekommen und binn echt Heiß drauf sie zu Testen.


----------



## LeoLimone (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich kann es kaum erwarten, 

                         den Jeep mit der Ausrüstung zu beladen,
                         das Bier und die Rostbratwürste einzupacken,
                         das neue Zelt am See aufzubauen,
                         die Morgen-, Mittag- und Abendsonne zu geniesen
                         die Vögel, Enten und was auch immen zu beobachten und
                         ganz still zu sein, um den Fischen zuzuhören. 

Ich denke jeder Angel- und Naturfreund weiß, worauf ich mich freue...

In diesem Sinne Petri Heil LeoLimone


----------



## spatzivonschatzi (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Hallöle

Also ich freue mich schon auf ein paar plus Grade dann gehts endlich wieder los, ansitzen am rhein . Petri Heil


----------



## hechtnase (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Erstmal muß das Grau weg, dann die Sonne nach oben, Wind abschalten.
Nun ein ruhiges Plätzchen am Wasser, Angel rein und wohlfühlen. Geil, oder?

#6:k


----------



## hedewe (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Natürlich auf die ersten Warmen Sonnenstrahlen, auf die Freunde die mit zum Angeln kommen, auf den Eisvogel und Storch vom letzten Jahr. Das Grillen am Wasser, klönen natürlich und auf viele schöne Fische.


----------



## drehleiter (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Brandungsrauschen, große Wattwürmer,schöne Brandung und ein gefüllter Fischeimer....:vik:


----------



## Terraxx (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich auf-
- das warme wetter
- die ersten Bisse
- den neuen Fischereischein
- den ersten Hecht
- den ersten Zander
- das Karpfenangeln im Frühling
- die schöne Natur
- 's Baden
- die ersten Versuche mit den neuen Ruten
- das Vogelzwitschern
- auf Vieles


----------



## HeySense (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich das ich dieses Jahr wieder im Angelverein eintrete, was mir die letzten Jahre sehr erschwert wurde (Zeitmangel). Die Angelruten entstauben ;-) Angelkataloge anschauen, auf Schnäppchen hoffen. Und nur noch warten bis das Eis auf den Seen taut und dann los "FREU".  
Ich freue mich sehr auf:
warme Sonnenstrahlen,
saubere Seen und Flüsse,
auf das Angeln,
auf Kumpels
und meine kleine Familie mit dabei ;-)


----------



## rudolf8 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

*Ich Freu mich am WASSER auf *

*-- meine neue Angelrolle die ich eventuell gewinne*

*-- viel Fisch*

*--geilles Wetter zum Angeln + Kaltes Bier*

*--gesundheit-JOB-Geld*


*Schöne Grüsse#h*


----------



## yeti41 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich, daß das Frühjahr mit einer Norwegenreise beginnt!!!!!


----------



## FreeLee (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Na ganz klar, Angeln ohne zu frieren.

Das Eis ist weg, das Kraut noch nicht hoch, die Wassertemperaturen werden wärmer. Alles ist am Erwachen.

Eigentlich die schönste Zeit des Jahres...
:m


----------



## Kampfler (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Mahlzeit,
ich freue mich auf die Natur,
wärmende Sonnenstrahlen,
Vogelgezwitscher, 
Entspannung pur und den ein oder anderen Fisch mit meiner dann hoffentlich neuen Rolle |wavey:


----------



## angler4711 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Moin,Moin!

Ich freue mich auf


-   die offenen Seen und Teichen
-   die warmen Tage
-   die beissfreudigkeit der Fische
-   die ersten Blätter an den Bäumen
-   die Angelzeit mit Anglerkollegen
-   die Angelveranstaltungen
-   die meine  neuen Angelsachen


----------



## Konfundo (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Worauf ich mich am meisten Freue ^^ 

einen Fisch über 30cm zu sehen ..... einfach nur im Neckar zu sehen wie er für mehrere Augenblicke an einer Stelle in Ufer nähe steht und auf Nahrung wartet.... 

_T_T der verdammte Neckar ist zu Braun, Zu Tief, zu stark befahren, mit zu steilen Ufern und  zu stark bewachsen mit zu wenigen Dummen Fischen. Mit der Fliege an meiner Stelle echt ein Ärgernis da reicht es mir schon mal eine Gelegenheit zu bekommen einen fisch fangen zu können ^^ _


----------



## Buko74 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Angeln ist eine Passion.

Der erste Angeltag nach der Winterruhe wird zelebriert.

Nach den von Besuchen und viel zu viel Essen geprägten Feiertagen ist die Sehnsucht nach der Entspannung groß.

Denn was gibt es schönes als im Nebel des Morgens die Ruhe und die Einsamkeit zu genießen und sich ohne Störung auf den Köder und die Schnur zu konzentrieren.

Die einzigen Geräusche sind das leise Plätschern des Wassers und das ruhige Surren der Rolle.

Wird dieser Frieden dann durch das Aufheulen der Bremse entweiht,.....

... was kann es schöneres geben.

Das ist es, was für mich den ersten Angeltag ausmacht.

Petri Heil,
Buko


----------



## Gladiator (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

das man im frühjahr sein angelgerät ganz neu zusammen stellen die ruten vormontieren und alles frisch in die rutentasche packen kann.
das zubehör sortieren und sehn was man noch braucht.
diverse einkäufe ggf. neuanschaffungen aus dem angelgeschäft.
und dann das erste angeln ohne zu frieren.


----------



## TroutSpezi (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Wenn an neuen Montagen eifrig getüftelt wird, die Kunstköderboxen aufgefüllt werden und in freudiger Erwartung die neue Schnur aufgespult wird, weiß man....der Saisonstart naht...

Dieses Jahr freue ich mich ganz besonders auf mein Angelabenteuer am Ebro Stausee in Spanien. Von keinem anderen Gewässer existieren so viele Geschichte die das Anglerherz hochschlagen lassen..in diesem Jahr möchte auch ich teilhaben an dieser Geschichte.

Ich freue mich auf den Moment indem ich das erste mal meinen Gummifisch in Richtung Seemitte beschleunige in der Hoffnung eine agressive Attacke eines Zander zu bekommen...


----------



## Mich´l (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Moin!

Also ich freu mich schon wie ein kleiner Bub auf´s tage-/nächtelange Ansitzen, die ersten Aale und Waller, vorsichtige Schleien, so richtig Kraft zu tanken und einswerden mit der Natur um dann nach Ende der Raubfischschonzeit richtig zuzuschlagen#6:g

Grüssn Mich´l


----------



## Peete (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich besonders auf den 1. März, denn da beginnt bei unserem Verein wieder die Angelsaison. Und man kann in aller hergotsfrüh wieder am Wasser sitzen und denn Sonnenaufgang und die  Vögel singen höhren. Besonders freue ich mich wieder auf den Juni da fahren meine Angelkameraden und ich 14 Tage nach Norwegen zum Meeresfischen!!!!!


----------



## fishking79 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

ich freue mich auf:

-die dicken Fische die da kommen|rolleyes
-Angeln mit den Kollegen#h
-Wallerangeln in Frankreich|supergri
-waaaaaaaarmes Wetter:vik:

gruß


----------



## robinhood23 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

am meisten freu ich mich auf die geplanten hamburg turen!!!


----------



## marmis0205 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Also ich freue mich auf meinen Sohn, der in 3 oder 4 Tagen geboren wird. Und ich hoffe natürlich, daß er genauso angelbekloppt wird wie sein Vater !

Gruß


----------



## frogile (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*



marmis0205 schrieb:


> Also ich freue mich auf meinen Sohn, der in 3 oder 4 Tagen geboren wird. Und ich hoffe natürlich, daß er genauso angelbekloppt wird wie sein Vater !
> 
> Gruß



Was besseres gibts wohl kaum #6


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

*„Ich freue mich über jeden Lacher“*


----------



## BillyBarsch (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Auf die nächsten Tage am Wasser, die Natur rundherum und die verräterische Ruhe vor dem Sturm. Vielleicht ja sogar mit ein wenig Sonnenschein


----------



## angler olli 82 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

ich habe letztes:q jahr viel auf karpfen:l geangelt und freue:k mich auf die neue saison!Möchte dieses jahr aber mehr auf:m zander aal und wels. :vik:


----------



## Strandling (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freu mich endlich mal wieder Barfuss im Wasser zu stehen, die Sonne zu genießen und dabei den ein oder anderen Kunstköder zu baden 

Gruß


----------



## Housecat (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich auf alle Fälle auf die ersten wärmeren Tage, wo die Mädels wieder etwas mehr von sich zu zeigen geben und  ich sie wieder verführen kann. 
Ich rede natürlich von meinen geliebten Schleien und Karpfen und nicht an das was andere jetzt schonwieder denken :m
Ich wünsch dann auch nochmal allen viel Erfolg dieses Jahr!!!!


----------



## raubfisch94 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich feue mich auf:

Meinen ersten Wels den ich hoffentlich dieses Jahr fange.

Ein Jahr mit vielen verschiedenen und ausgefallenen Fängen( Karpfen auf Gummifisch oder Zander auf Made )

Viele schöne Stunden am Wasser um vom Schulstress zu entspannen


----------



## Loreley (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich am meisten über die erwachende  Natur, über die zarten Triebe und über das frische Grün. Über die Tiere, die von  den  ersten Sonnenstrahlen geweckt wurden und nun emsig ihren Aufgaben  nachgehen, bunte schillernde Farben durch die Welt tragen und teilweise  lautstark auf sich aufmerksam machen in ihrer Balz. Ich freue  mich auf  die  Amsel auf meinem Balkon, die den Morgen verkündet und mich raustreibt in  den unberührten Tag, auf die Fahrt ans Wasser, um dann dort respektvoll und  leise aufzubauen und Teil zu werden. Auf den Geruch der Erde und des Wassers,  auf den Wind, auf die Geräusche der Natur, die meine Sinne wieder schärfen. Ich  freue mich über jeden Fisch, den ich ausmache, über jeden Zupfer, über jeden  Biss. Und es macht mir rein gar nichts aus, wenn ich diese Idylle vielleicht  ohne Beute wieder verlasse, dafür aber mit einem dankbaren Lächeln dies einmal  mehr erleben zu dürfen.
Petri Heil.
#hLoreley


----------



## TRANSformator (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich am Wasser um diese Jahreszeit eigentlich immer schon, wenn es halbwegs trocken bleibt und das Zielgewässer nicht zugefroren ist. Gegen die Kälte gibts gute warme Kleidung

In den kommenden Monaten freu ich mich am meisten darauf, dass ich neben dem Spinnfischen schön gemütliche abendliche Ansitzangeln veranstalten kann. Dabei dann auf dem Gasbrenner in der Pfanne schön Würstchen, Pfannkuchen und Co zubereiten....hm lecker. Außerdem erwarte ich sehnlichst das Ende der Raubfischschonzeit.
Wird langsam auch Zeit, dass es wieder richtig los geht. Hab all mein Angelzeug gereinigt, die Rollen komplett zerlegt, gereinigt, gefettet und mit neuer Schnur bespult, alles sortiert und einige neue Anschaffungen gemacht


----------



## Henni (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freu mich -wie eigentlich fast alle hier- auf warme Sonnenstrahlen, die ich auf meiner Kiepe sitzend genießen kann, die Frühlingsluft und auf die Gewissheit, dass die Fische wieder in Beißlaune sein werden.

Außerdem bin ich gespannt, die im Winter angelesenen Tipps & Tricks auszutesten und freue mich auf die Pläuschchen, die ich mit manchen Kollegen am Wasser wieder führe, wenn ich mit meinem Hund die Gewässer abradle ;o)

Das Leben erwacht am und im Wasser!


----------



## janfischt (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

auf die Sonne.

Petri


----------



## wessirobert (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freue mich auf:

An einem warmen Tag am Wasser zu sitzen und einfach die Ruhe zu geniesen


----------



## Basti_83 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich Freue mich auf:

- Die Menschen die dann wieder lachend Spazieren gehen 
und das Wetter genießen, einfach fröhliche Menschen
zusehen.
- Wenn Papa mit seinem kleinen Sohn Angeln geht und 
ihm das Fischen lernt 
- Die Natur, die Blumen die anfangen wieder zu Blühen...
- Die Tiere, die wieder langsam aus Ihrem Winterschlaf
erwachen.
- Einfach auf eine bunte,fröhliche Welt wo man schön 
am Wasser sitzen kann beim Fischen und einfach das
herrliche genießen.


Lg Basti


----------



## stefclud2000 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

ich freue mich auf:


- den Frühling
- das entsetzende Gebrülle der Vögel|supergri
- leichtbekleidete Frauen|bigeyes
- Sonne genießen
- grobe Bartwürschte beim Angeln grillen & Bierchen dazu trinken
- einfach nur chillen und die Natur beobachten



Grüße aus der Lausitz #h
Steffen


----------



## Fishing_Girl (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Da ich eine "Schönwetter-Anglerin" bin, freue ich mich ganz besonders darauf:

- nach sooooo einer langen Angel-Auszeit endlich wieder angeln zu gehen

- Ich freue mich darauf, mein eingestaubtes Anglerzubehör aus der Kammer zu kramen 

- und jeden meiner Spinner einzeln zu entstauben und auf Hochglanz zu polieren

Aber am meisten freue ich mich auf das seelige Gesicht meines Lebensgefährten, wenn ich endlich wieder, mit Angel in der Hand, mit ihm zusammen am Wasser stehe :l


----------



## olafson (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

auf viele neue erlebnisse am wasser und auch dieses hier....
mfg olafson


----------



## catfish 69 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

ich freu mich wenn ich im märz die fischerprüfung bestanden habe auf:
1.endlich ans wasser zu dürfen mit angel!!!
2.das erste mal meine angel auszuwerfen!!!
3.den schwimmer mit spannung beobachten!!!
4.hoffentlich das wunderschöne gefühl des ersten bisses den ich hoffentlich landen kann!!!
5.ein foto von meinem ersten fisch das ich gleich bei euch reinstelle
6.und das gefühl von freiheit und den geruch des frühlings
auf das  freu ich mich viele grüsse und ein dickes petri heil an euch alle!catfish69


----------



## chris1867 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Die ruhe am wasser ,das gefühl wenn die pose unter geht ,die Vögel die mal was anderes zwitschern wie Papa hier ,papa da !oh ja die ruhe !!!!!ach ja und das man seid jahren mal Eisangeln konnte !!!


----------



## angel-andre (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Moin Moin

ich freue mich als erstes auf einen schönenangeltag weil ich genau weiss das alles in die hose geht das fängt dann schon beim wetter an und hört damit auf das ich am ende ohne fisch nach hause gehen werde, weil ich den einzigen biss an dem ersten angeltag auch noch versaut habe vor lauter aufregung:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

Aber kurze zeit später sitze ich dann vor dem warmen kamin mit meinem Kumpel beim kühlen bir und wir lachen rüber und haben wieder was zu erzählen, wie schön doch der erste angeltag war!!!!!

Darum freue ich mich schon drauf.....#6


----------



## maddrax2000 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freu mich auf:

-Das grinsen|bla: meines Sohnes 5Jahr alt
-den Angelhaken im Finger, Arm und Jacke;+
-die Ruhe am See (wenn die alte.. äh Frau nicht bei ist):vik:
-ein kühles Bier dazu#6

und mein erster Pilker Ausflug uff nen Kutter im Mai (lach grins)

Habe schon alles bereit neue Rute, Rolle, Schnur:q


----------



## schramme (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Februar*

Ich freu mich drauf, auch mal wieder was zu fangen und nicht von allen für bekloppt gehalten zu werden, wenn ich angeln geh.


----------

